# urgent need help with fluval fx5 not working emergency



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

all better now air lock


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the fx5 has an aut shut off, it purges air every 24 hours, a coupe of min after you plug it in it will stop for like 2-5 min and then start up again on its own


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you Mac after quick clean due to bubbling i put back together and when it stopped I thought oh no but all is ok now thank you cant seem to close usually I can will try tomorrow


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

fx5's are notorious for micro bubble problems

here are some of the common issues and suggestions
We have found that in a few cases when examining previous complaints about excessive bubbling, there has usually been a secondary filter present, an air sources such as an air stone, or a protein skimmer installed. The FX5 is a very efficient filter, and it can suck in suspended air bubbles from as far away as four feet. For a first step ensure there are no other appliances in the aquarium. If there are, turn them off to ensure there are no sources of air being created in the tank. The test should leave any appliances turned off for at least 48 - 72 hours to allow the self purging system of the FX5 to do its job and expel trapped air in the system. This is usually the root of the problem and not actually a problem with the filter itself.

The second possible cause is that the filter media has been over packed. The FX5 seems to run much more efficiently when it is not packed too tightly with media. See answer 607 - FX5 Media and Positioning for further information and suggestions on proper media placements and loading.

One last point, if there is not enough distance between the intake strainer and the output, then any bubbles which are expelled form the output are sucked back into the filter, it becomes a vicious circle. In cases such as this, alternate placements of the intake and exhaust may be required to eliminate the phenomenon


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I think all the above applies to me lol i guess I better change things! Thank you so much for cluing me in!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no worries 
me and my fx5 had a few battles before i sold it off and went the sump route..


----------

